# Croaker & Kingfish



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

Is there anyone catching croaker and kingfish on the beach in point pleasant near the inlet? I went fishing in Alantic City Saturday next to the T-Jetty but the wind was terrible. I saw one guy catch two small sharks in the 15 minutes that i could stand being there. I went to another spot inland, near the bridge off the Black Horse Pike. Got many bites but they were very small spot. Managed to reel in 3 if the lil guys on fishbites. Let me know where the kings and croaks are please


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Xray,

You can catch them in the Pleasant area. My friend landed the NJ state record near there. It stood for several years. However, your chances are greatly increased if you move south. 

Long Beach Island is the best I have seen. Beach Haven specifically. Brigitine is productive too. But, now your back near AC.


----------



## FisherTim (Mar 13, 2003)

I fish at corson's since I have the beach pass there.
Last year was great for croakers from the beach, but haven't got one yet this year. PLENTY way off the beach. Kings have been hit or miss w/ a lot of small [6-8"] fish being caught.
Sunday was not a good day at the beach. Was down the beach from ya and 8ozs wouldn't hold.


----------

